# Dismiss NXT vs Nutsedge



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

So in my ongoing battle against nutsedge in my Zeon Zoysia, I have done (and I realize some of these are not rated for nutsedge) this year alone:

2, broadcast apps of Sedgemaster at 2 Oz/acre rates
Celsius, speedzone 3 way at mid rates
Vexxis granular

Definitely have seen a reduction in sedges, but not enough.

So today I hit the whole yard with Dismiss NXT, which is Carfentrazone and Sulfentrazone.

I'm going to do some before and after pics.

Here's some before shots of some clusters, plus a patch of (I think) Virginia buttonweed.


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

I have not tried Dismiss NXT but have done 2 broadcast sprays of regular Dimiss with Celsius (actually on your advice) on my yard and 95% of the sedge is gone. Actually it probably got more, but it has started popping back up again, which I hear is normal. I recently put down some Pennant Magnum so we will see what that does. I plan on one more Dismiss spray in a week or so. I will also put a second application of Pennant Magnum down in late July.

I know its not recommended but I find that a lower dose of the Dismiss with some surfactant seems to work really well.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Katodude said:


> I have not tried Dismiss NXT but have done 2 broadcast sprays of regular Dimiss with Celsius (actually on your advice) on my yard and 95% of the sedge is gone. Actually it probably got more, but it has started popping back up again, which I hear is normal. I recently put down some Pennant Magnum so we will see what that does. I plan on one more Dismiss spray in a week or so. I will also put a second application of Pennant Magnum down in late July.
> 
> I know its not recommended but I find that a lower dose of the Dismiss with some surfactant seems to work really well.


Yeah Greendoc has said to expect a flush in 30 days. Looking at these pics, they look a little weakened already so I'm hopeful.

Glad my advice helped! I would have bought regular dismiss, but NXT is what was at SiteOne and I didn't want to order it. Sadly NXT can't be used in garden beds safely.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

I have had great success with imazaquin (Image) + sulfentrazone (Dismiss) mixed together on the nutsedge in my yard. It smoked the nutsedge within a few days. Be careful tho bc it will burn the bermuda for a few weeks if you put too much down and don't "target" it appropriately.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Jeremy3292 said:


> I have had great success with imazaquin (Image) + sulfentrazone (Dismiss) mixed together on the nutsedge in my yard. It smoked the nutsedge within a few days. Be careful tho bc it will burn the bermuda for a few weeks if you put too much down and don't "target" it appropriately.


Yeah I'm expecting some Zoysia bronzing or browning. Imazaquin works pretty well from what I recall.

I tank mixed with FeATURE so hopefully the iron and micronutrients will help out.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's day one pics. Lawn is pretty crispy. Tried to get an "after" picture of the Virginia buttonweed but it's GONE.

Tried to get pictures of as many of the same clusters as I could remember.











This is an entirely different cluster of weeds I didn't have a before pic of but it's TOAST.


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

I've wondered if you can mix up a variety of sedge herbicides into one mega sedge killer?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ZachUA said:


> I've wondered if you can mix up a variety of sedge herbicides into one mega sedge killer?


I've done that separately in the past, but I can say with conviction, Dismiss NXT is the only product needed. This is literally overnight results on these.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

I'm halfway thru my 2nd bottle of dismiss NXT and I have to say it doesn't translocate long roots all that well. Which would be needed for nutsedge. Best thing ive found for nutsedge is Dismiss/Sedgehammer combo. But at the same time doesn't kill St. Augustine grass either in coller weather, so thats a plus. Everything long rooted that i hit with Dismiss NXT ends up growing back, including nutsedge. Now if i dip the stolon of torpedo grass for example in the dismiss nxt solution it seems to translocate much much better. And according to GreenDoc it should.

But i will also say that Dismiss NXT is an absolute Crabgrass roaster.

For everything else i see Dismiss NXT as more of a suppressor.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

kb02gt said:


> I'm halfway thru my 2nd bottle of dismiss NXT and I have to say it doesn't translocate long roots all that well. Which would be needed for nutsedge. Best thing ive found for nutsedge is Dismiss/Sedgehammer combo. But at the same time doesn't kill St. Augustine grass either in coller weather, so thats a plus. Everything long rooted that i hit with Dismiss NXT ends up growing back, including nutsedge. Now if i dip the stolon of torpedo grass for example in the dismiss nxt solution it seems to translocate much much better. And according to GreenDoc it should.
> 
> But i will also say that Dismiss NXT is an absolute Crabgrass roaster.
> 
> For everything else i see Dismiss NXT as more of a suppressor.


I hit it with Sedgemaster twice, and Vexxis once. I also sprayed a neighbors arugula salad lawn just to see what it would take out and it looks like it's definitely putting work in.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm running the irrigation for about 0.4-0.5 inches per zone since the grass is so crispy.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok @Greendoc not that you didn't warn me  nutsedge looks dead but grass is hurtin'. What's the recovery time like? And should I scalp cut or just cut normal and let it grow in?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I recently had similar results from using surfactant with my Dismiss/Celsius mix. I just kept my same routine going and it recovered fully in two weeks.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I recently had similar results from using surfactant with my Dismiss/Celsius mix. I just kept my same routine going and it recovered fully in two weeks.


I am ashamed to admit this, but literally the only reason I care is there are 2-3 people in the neighborhood who are gonna ask me what I did to my lawn in a judgy kind of way. One of them owns about a 3 foot wide swath that got dosed 😬

I'm 90% sure I didn't kill the lawn, but that other 10% is like "well, might be time for TitTuf!" (Which has hardly been affected in the areas where I have some of that plugged in)


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I put down the same stuff along the strip between my driveway and my neighbor who doesn't do any more than mow. It's mostly centipede and is still showing stress but that strip is the only part that isn't full of weeds and stickers. My kids know to not step off the driveway more than 3 feet if they are barefoot. 
He hasn't said anything because I think he recognizes that it will be better in the long run.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I put down the same stuff along the strip between my driveway and my neighbor who doesn't do any more than mow. It's mostly centipede and is still showing stress but that strip is the only part that isn't full of weeds and stickers. My kids know to not step off the driveway more than 3 feet if they are barefoot.
> He hasn't said anything because I think he recognizes that it will be better in the long run.


I'm hoping this guy won't either. He wasn't thrilled when me and Topcat scalped and verticut his strip lol. But oh well.

I can live with two weeks recovery time. But man, that Doveweed that I thought was buttonweed is TOAST. Like, I couldn't even find the dried up husks of it in the pics above. Had me gaslighting myself like "did it really have weeds there?"


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Ok @Greendoc not that you didn't warn me  nutsedge looks dead but grass is hurtin'. What's the recovery time like? And should I scalp cut or just cut normal and let it grow in?


Scalp it off. It is dead. no sense looking at it


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Ok @Greendoc not that you didn't warn me  nutsedge looks dead but grass is hurtin'. What's the recovery time like? And should I scalp cut or just cut normal and let it grow in?
> ...


Ok. Is 2 weeks a reasonable expectation for recovery?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

2 weeks is reasonable. Keep it watered if needed and let it recover


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah I gave it like a half inch or more of water the day after. Boy did it smoke that nutsedge though!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

This is not the time to be fiddling with the root system of the Zeon. Inch of water per week and probably in more than one application per week


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> This is not the time to be fiddling with the root system of the Zeon. Inch of water per week and probably in more than one application per week


Good news 



Appreciate you as always bud. I'll scalp it when it's not raining and keep it watered.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Katodude said:


> I know its not recommended but I find that a lower dose of the Dismiss with some surfactant seems to work really well.


I've found that the low cool season rate is sufficient for killing. You don't need to blast the weeds with a high rate for the herbicide to be effective. Also if it's cool enough throw in some surfactant and AMS to make it a nice weed killing cocktail.

I did a celsius/certainty blanket app and went over it with spot spraying sulfentrazone. Get the quick knockdown of sulfentrazone with the lingering kill of certainty/celsius.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

mjh648 said:


> Katodude said:
> 
> 
> > I know its not recommended but I find that a lower dose of the Dismiss with some surfactant seems to work really well.
> ...


4 oz per acre equivalent + a surfactant + Certainty is devastating to Nutsedge and Kyllinga. Fast acting. Bermuda can take that fine. Zoysia not so much once temperatures over 85. St Augustine not over 90.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Funnily enough it was @greendoc who I learned that from but tried it out and sure enough it wiped everything out. Found some crispy VA Buttonweed too.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I did just over an ounce on 3000 sq ft, which was max label rate. No surfactant but I did add Feature in which is supposed to be a buffer.

I normally do middle rate on everything, but having hit the nutsedge with 3 rounds of other things already, I wanted to hit it with a knockout blow.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> ZachUA said:
> 
> 
> > I've wondered if you can mix up a variety of sedge herbicides into one mega sedge killer?
> ...


Dismiss NXT is the fastest visual response I've ever seen on sedge. Has commercial appeal for sure. Otherwise hard to explain that it'll die in 30 days or so..... :bd:

Still need to follow up with 2 more apps to make sure it STAYS gone though. So far so good, no sedge popping up this year for me.

Dismiss with a >little< T-nex in the tank is a good one to lay out before vacation if you've got Bermuda. It'll wobble but recover right about the time you come home. :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > ZachUA said:
> ...


That is a logical tank mix. Weeds fried and the grass not overgrown. Compared to the usual scenario of weeds and overgrown grass.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > SCGrassMan said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Man did this torch my Zeon lol. Funny story though I have TifTuf Bermuda plugged in in some places the Zeon wouldn't grow, and those stayed green so I can see exactly where those are.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Yep NXT has an 85 degree limit. I've tried to push those limits. Bad idea. consisten 82/83 degree temps or lower is when i will apply it. A liquid dethatcher may help as well. Id use "some" seaweed for stress as well as lots of water.


----------

